
16 million IPs blocked by the russian goverment. Part of blocking Telegram - siimtalvik
https://2018.schors.spb.ru/
======
siimtalvik
On twitter, it was said that affected subnets are:

52.58.0.0/15

18.196.0.0/15

18.194.0.0/15

35.156.0.0/14

src:
[https://twitter.com/CatVsHumanity/status/985914182959759360/...](https://twitter.com/CatVsHumanity/status/985914182959759360/photo/1)

Just in case the original website goes down, here's a screenshot:

[https://img2.picload.org/image/dogacarr/selection_120.jpg](https://img2.picload.org/image/dogacarr/selection_120.jpg)

